# 5 week old blue bantam roo?



## ringstaffgirls (Apr 11, 2013)

5 week old blue bantam Cochin I see evidence of puffy cheeks as well. I am thinking its a roo but I wanted opinions. I also want to know if there is a breed I could associate with it.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

It has some of the characteristics of a serama and yes, I believe it is a rooster.


----------



## DrakesFarm44 (Jul 16, 2013)

He is a porcelain d'uccle and a pretty one at that


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't see cochin in him. Or at least doesn't have the body my cochins do. It looks like a blue partridge or many some lemon in his coloring. As for breed sorry I'm not up on all the different bantam breeds.


----------



## ringstaffgirls (Apr 11, 2013)

I was think Cochin because if the feathered feet


----------



## ringstaffgirls (Apr 11, 2013)

Porcelain D'uccle Bantam Chicken


----------



## DrakesFarm44 (Jul 16, 2013)

ringstaffgirls said:


> Porcelain D'uccle Bantam Chicken


Yep it most definetly is


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree that it is a porcelain d'Uccle.


----------

